# Being Offered Drugs on the Road



## Pinky (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone else had the problem of being consistently offered hard drugs while on the road? I was just ranting about this in my status bar, but I wanted to make a thread and ask the community's input on the matter.

As someone who has had issues with drugs in the past and is moreorless clean now though not specifically sworn off any usage, how often I've been asked to do drugs in the short time I've been on the streets definitely hasn't done me any good. I never had this issue before travelling, and now it's an every other day thing.

Idk, just curious if this is common for others when living this lifestyle and if anyone could relate to thiz being an issue. I'm an impulsive fuck and am nowhere near deciding to be sober, so you see where that could go. I don't want to be all fucked upp 24/7 tho, fuck no, so any tips for staying healthy when substances are so easily accessible would be much appreciated. Just been frustrated with that side of the lifestyle and it'd be cool to hear a little about y'alls experiences and how u cope with it

Thankssss <3


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 21, 2018)

it happens alot. ive never been a hard drug user but alcohol is always available and i had to really control myself especially around people i didnt know. i would say just to try to have some self control taking drugs from/with strangers can lead to some pretty bad shit happening. plus you dont know what the fuck they are doing ive had people tell me they thought they did a line of coke or something that turned out to be dope and they got sick.

gotta be careful out there yo!


----------



## travelingheathen (Aug 21, 2018)

Just act all serious and tell'em you can't because you killed the last person you used with, and that's why you are out here on the run.


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 21, 2018)

true one of the best ways to deflect that type of situation w/o instigating aggression on their part is with a mighty sense of humor


----------



## Pinky (Aug 21, 2018)

Ya man y'all are right. This shit's always gonna be around and i just gotta not be a dumb fuck and be open to accept it from strangers. Sorry y'all, proly a dumb thread, I was just not so much aware how much this would happen and was bein a little whiny about it last night Lol. Thanks for all the input, i appreciate it


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 21, 2018)

i wouldn't be down on yourself it's a relevant topic


----------



## scuzi (Aug 21, 2018)

I feel this, totally. At home I have access to drugs, if i work and pay money for them. On the road, drugs seem to find me at the weirdest times & places unsolicited.
Either situation gives space for self-destructive shit to happen. Ive gone home because I was too strung out and neurologically adrift. But I've left home for the same reasons.


----------



## Wasabi Peas (Aug 21, 2018)

Random walk up drug deals don't usually end well.....especially with "hard" drugs since its all cut and random shit thrown into it for most part...try to cop from people you know or your people might know of....


----------



## Rufiodies (Aug 21, 2018)

Where are these places where you are constantly offered hard drugs? So I know to avoid them at all costs...


----------



## WizardBlown (Aug 21, 2018)

yea i always have someone run up and offer to trade meth for something im carrying when i roll into a town and being an ex tweaka i always say yes XP


----------



## Ezra Fyre (Aug 21, 2018)

rosey said:


> Ya man y'all are right. This shit's always gonna be around and i just gotta not be a dumb fuck and be open to accept it from strangers. Sorry y'all, proly a dumb thread, I was just not so much aware how much this would happen and was bein a little whiny about it last night Lol. Thanks for all the input, i appreciate it




THIS IS NOT a dumb thread!!

Dude, it's a legit topic if ever there was! Recognizing you've had some issues in the past IS HUGE! Recognizing you're not "better" or "over it" IS HUGE!! 
Asking Family for help with tips, or support of yourself and your ability to control your sobriety levels, so You CAN and DO remain in control - Dude, I'm... WOW man! Wow! It just touches, ya know! ❤

Every fucker here should be able to get behind and show support on a topic like this one!


----------



## Ezra Fyre (Aug 21, 2018)

Mush part aside... You wanted tips on how to field the daily on slot of drug offers, so you don't have to maintain under the constant feeling it's pushing at you - Yeah? 

Tell them simply - look dude/man/fart/whatever generic pronoun you use - Look dude, I've had problems in the past, I'm kinda doing the sober thing, and could use your help, so NO. NO, I don't want to do your drugs. But if I ever change my mind, I know who I'll ask, okay? ....

Even if 2/3 of that is a lie, it works GOOD. Gets them on your side helping you stay clean (only as much as you choose) which helps cut down on offers, and has a "friend" refusing for you. Puts you in a place you can engage, if you decide you want to. And lets them/others know, it's been a prob. before so you get more eyes looking out to see if you're going too deep again. 

It should also cut down on the pressures your feeling in Your head. Being able to say no & have it work, that's how you keep control. How you set your boundaries. Asking others to respect that, and friends to help with that! Again, if people don't have your back, PROPERLY! on shit like this - catch that next train and find REAL people. You don't fake people fucking up your life with their pressures.


----------



## Rufiodies (Aug 21, 2018)

I never thought the common sense no nonsense approach of "JUST SAY NO" would ever make sense, but in the end it really does. 

Maybe not for the kids in those DARE presentations, but for real life drug addicts. 

Just Say No. I know it feels like it's impossible, but no one really is forcing that pipe/pill/bottle/needle in your hand but yourself. 

That said, the you that is forcing you to use, isn't the same you that wants a clean, sober,, happy life. 

We all want to live free, but you aren't free if your trapped in some addict lifestyle. That shit aint freedom. 

LIVE FREE!


----------



## sofarfromhome (Aug 22, 2018)

hell, me and @Shwhiskey Gumimaci got housed up by this dude who went out and bought hella coke, molly, shrooms, acid, booze and we got steady blitzed with him for like 2 days and not a single weird thing happened. Was taking us to bars and out to eat and buying us smokes. good times


----------



## Aware (Aug 24, 2018)

oldfucker said:


> Just act all serious and tell'em you can't because you killed the last person you used with, and that's why you are out here on the run.


Ha ha


----------

